# Sticky  Firearms Qualification Help



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

If anyone trying to get on the job is having difficulty with the qual course, or new to shooting, give me a call. I recently worked with a MC poster who was stumbling a bit. We worked for 3 hours about 10 days before qual... and I got word he got a 98 on his re-qual (his co-worker I taught also got a 98)


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

Bump. As we're heading into spring (hopefully), I'll be getting back into swing of things at the range. If you have some skill-sets you want to polish up, or just hate having to qualify, I can help. Shoot me a message here or e-mail [email protected]

Stay safe.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

Bump. If you've got Quals coming up, and you're not feeling that confident, send me an e-mail. Booking private lessons/coaching now that we're into decent weather. 508-319-9445 or [email protected]


----------



## FAPD

Thats a beautiful group! Now try that from the fifteen yahhhhhd line!


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

FAPD said:


> Thats a beautiful group! Now try that from the fifteen yahhhhhd line!


How about the 15, 20, and 25?  Strong and Weak hand cool with ya?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Alright... Now do it blindfolded, facing backwards, with a mirror. 

Muthafucka will still gong the damn steel... Lol


----------



## Goose

Cloverleaf Firearms Group said:


> How about the 15, 20, and 25?  Strong and Weak hand cool with ya?


You running an aftermarket barrel? I just had S&W replace my barrel because it wasn't as accurate as my department issued Glock...then I realized it was probably because I was using plated bullets.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

Goose said:


> You running an aftermarket barrel? I just had S&W replace my barrel because it wasn't as accurate as my department issued Glock...then I realized it was probably because I was using plated bullets.


I think the older 9s had barrel issues. iirc, there was a twist rate issue they (ppossibly) resolved?

iI'm running a Storm Lake barrel, but was shooting Perfecta 9mm garbage here. My department M&P 45c is a tack driver with factory barrel, and we shoot berrys plated reloads.


----------



## Hush

Saw this thread title and was going to reply..duh Cloverleaf because it looked like a question. Dope slapped myself, Stu KNOWS his shit, if you get to watch him shoot....wear Depends.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

LawMan3 said:


> Show off....
> Yes, I'm jealous.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I only post shit to back up what I talk about. I'm really not a 'hey look at me type of person', but you know me offline anyways. I do the media stuff and compete to support my business. I try to practice what I preach.

I think LE firearms standards and training is weak at best. I set the bar high for my guys on my department, and for the people I teach. 25 yards is where I prefer to set accuracy standards for the folks that I teach and train with. Set the bar as high as possible, and then 10 yard targets seem like giant bobble heads. Mediocre competition shooters laugh at the MPTC qual when I show it to them, but I understand why it's the way it is. I bust my ass so that I understand what it takes to develop accuracy and speed under pressure, and then try to translate what it takes for clients. I can't look at myself in the mirror if I don't get people marked improvements. Your life may depend on that skill-set someday, and I take that shit serious.

@Hush Thanks bro.


----------



## Joel98

Cloverleaf Firearms Group said:


> I think LE firearms standards and training is weak at best.
> @Hush


Depends on what state you're in.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

Joel98 said:


> Depends on what state you're in.


To a degree. Anytime you create standards for a large group of people, they drift towards lowest common denominator. I was speaking about Mass in particular. The only qual course Ive seen that I was impressed with was FAMS.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Cloverleaf Firearms Group said:


> To a degree. Anytime you create standards for a large group of people, they drift towards lowest common denominator. I was speaking about Mass in particular. The only qual course Ive seen that I was impressed with was FAMS.


Those guys can shoot.

They qual doing the triple nickle.

5 targets at 5 yards. Two rounds per target, reload after target 4, under 5 seconds.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

Well... I'm doing something right I guess. 
https://practiscore.com/results.php?uuid=3f86ed92-7847-462d-92d2-a187532b8d93&page=overall-combined
Come train with me, I'll make you a better shooter.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Cloverleaf Firearms Group said:


> Well... I'm doing something right I guess.
> https://practiscore.com/results.php?uuid=3f86ed92-7847-462d-92d2-a187532b8d93&page=overall-combined
> Come train with me, I'll make you a better shooter.


Still amazed dude... Way to pull out the 1st place win on that broseph.


----------

